# [CANADA] Issues shippping in metallic [static sheilding bags] packaging?



## Steph (Jan 26, 2008)

I am just putting the final touches on my shirt packaging, and a thought occurred to me that I thought I'd ask about before proceeding....

Anyone have issues shipping in a metallic, shiny poly bag? (think...anti-static) The actual mailer itself is a standard white poly mailer, but the shirt inside will be placed in a metallic bag. The only think I could foresee is the bag maybe setting something off at customs (I ship Canada to US), and since the package would be labeled "t-shirt" and not "computer parts", a red flag might go off causing them to rip open the package??

My husband thinks I am being paranoid, but I really don't want to order a **** ton of bags in bulk and have to use them as lunch sacks for the next 30 years.....


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Is the bag actually metal, or just metallic in color?

It should't be an issue but I would ask your Canadian Postal Service to be sure.


----------



## Dave McClane (Jan 30, 2010)

I ship using the Uline Glamour Metallic Mailers. These mailers however appear to be metallic in color. no problems so far.


----------



## Steph (Jan 26, 2008)

I was hoping to use actual static shielding bags, I am not sure if they actually contain metal or not....so far as I can see they are "metallic poly bags". I'll try giving Canada Post a call today....


----------



## Steph (Jan 26, 2008)

Canada Post referred me to Canada Customs. Customs said "if there is a problem, they'll just open it and check" but didn't think that it would cause any flags at all.

I think I'm going to go ahead and order them...I guess I'll know soon enough after the first few orders


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Well, the good thing is customs always has the right to open up a package, whether it sets off an alarm or not.

As long as the content matches your manifest, they'll just seal it back up and send it on its way.


----------



## Steph (Jan 26, 2008)

Do you think it would help if on the manifest I put something like "t-shirt and decorative static shielding packaging"?


----------

